
Republicans Aid Kanye West’s Bid to Get on the 2020 Ballot - aspenmayer
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/04/us/politics/kanye-west-president-republicans.html
======
aspenmayer
For those who have trouble with the link:

[https://archive.is/p8yRj](https://archive.is/p8yRj)

